# Volunteers Driving Chain Albert Lea, MN / Ames, Iowa



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

I have found a new home for my kitten Duchess. A quiet home!
I live in Wisconsin and her new home will be in Kansas.
I hope I can find 2 volunteers.
I will drive to *Albert Lea, MN*.
Volunteer #1 to travel from *Albert Lea, MN *to *Ames, Iowa*
Volunteer #2 to travel from *Ames, Iowa *to *Bethany, Missouri*
The new owner will pick up kitty in *Bethany, Missouri*.

Each driving run is approximately 2 hours....give or take 10 minutes.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

If I was anywhere near there, I would totally help you out.


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh
Waaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## k_lo86 (Jan 21, 2005)

Well, if i could afford it, i would definately help you out as I live right by Ames, IA. Hopefully someone helps you out!


----------



## BoscosMum (Apr 29, 2004)

Thank You...
I do have one volunteer from the area that is willing to help.
So I thank them a million fold!


----------

